# Solid Potato Salad - Three Very Fit and Flexible Sisters Entertain



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

Gotta smile when watching these three sisters entertain!


----------



## Glinda (Jun 28, 2015)

WOW!  Potato Salad?  Pretzels is more like it!  WOW!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2015)

My back hurt just watching those lovely girls.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 28, 2015)

My Gawd, they are GREAT!!!  Sing like the Andrew sisters, but there's no way they could do that other stuff though.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 28, 2015)

OMG!  Really cute, and amazingly flexible - must be double or triple jointed.


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

Very talented......I used to be very flexible and double joined so I believe it is real.  I could walk on my hands at one time, without any effort at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2015)

The American  Ross sisters were very famous at one time for their amazing flexibility. Today if they'd been around they would have been members of Cirque de soleil..

The youngest Ross sister Dixie jewel Rose ( also known as Elmira) who died aged 34  was married to a well known British Entertainer..(Dickie Valentine)..

This footage was taken from an MGM Film Broadway Rhythm  (1944)...and Elmira was just 15 years old.. all of the girls had hypermobility


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2015)

I've seen them somewhere a long time ago. Maybe Ed Sullivan or another variety show. Amazing flexibility.


----------

